# What is your favourite horse activity?



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

I like grooming and schooling best, which is probably why I love showing. There's no showing classes where I am at the moment (my horse doesn't travel) and I'm skint anyway, so no more competing for us. I miss it though. What does everyone else like doing?


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

I'll like hacks and cross country.. used to do loads of the charity rides.. miss it loads!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

I was captain of the Prince Phillip cup team - loved that, but really enjoyed show jumping and eventing although the dressage was not my strong point


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

tashi said:


> dressage was not my strong point


he he same here.. my arab mare found dressage very boring and much preferred galloping round the countryside!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

bee112 said:


> he he same here.. my arab mare found dressage very boring and much preferred galloping round the countryside!


mmm mine were always looking ahead knowing the cross country was to come and would just never settle it was always the fastest dressage test of the day LOL


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

I love showing too but my best thing is hunter trial


----------



## Dahlia-mouse (May 20, 2008)

I love showing and just riding in the nature on TÖLT that is much more fun than gallop 

Tölt is only in the Icelandic Horse....

and have only ride Icelandic horses  they are the best !


but i allso like show jumping  that is realy fun , specially on Icelandic one  they are so ''soft'' and realy strong


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)

so you're all speed freaks on here then! I love a good gallop too, as long as I've got room to stop. x


----------



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

cross country  and a bit of gymkhana,and i did like the showing side 

All of it  especially the hacks when it quiet and theres no one around 

Mel


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

I love taking Winston to longslade (mile long green) and just letting him go  blows away all those cobwebs... although could do with some goggles he's abit of speed demon!! Love cross country too, so much fun!


----------

